# Tee - We are using 93318



## drsunitha (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi friends,

We are using 93318 for intraoperative TEE.
i feel it is used during surgery to take decision. irrespective of findings  normal or abnormal,as as  place of service it is 93318.(monitering)
At desk we have a discussion  93312 (diagnostic)can be used if same TEE done intraoperatively and the report is normal. 
need your input.

thankyou.


----------



## Cyndi113 (Apr 10, 2013)

Intraoperative TEE is 93662. This is an add on code only to be used with specific codes. Check your CPT book.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 10, 2013)

93662 is ICE, intra cardiac echo. It kinda sounds like drsunitha is talking about open surgery, maybe CABG which TEE is used quite often. We use 93314 during CABG because the anesthesiologist places the probe. 93662 would not be appropriate for this situation


----------



## drsunitha (Apr 10, 2013)

*Tee*

Thank you friends.
as of now we are using 2011 cpt, as iam working in middle east.
i need clarification for difference between 93312 and 93318.
till now what i know is 93318 is intraoperatively(cabg) for  monitering and make decision in the OR.it has nothing to deal with normal study or abnormal study. if the reading is normal, it need NOT  be reported as 93312.
whereas 93312 is for diagnostic purpose.
hope i will get reponse ,so i will learn more.


----------



## j.monday7814 (Apr 11, 2013)

well that changes everything, you should have said in the beginning that you are using 2011 codes.....I'll have to find my 2011 book and get back to you on that. I think the TEE codes may have changed since then but ICE 93662 didn't so I still think that would be the wrong code to use.


----------



## mdm58 (Sep 29, 2016)

*question*

What TEE code would you use during an EP ablation 93312 or 93318


----------

